# Cleaning the Traynor grill.



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the best way to clean the grill on a Traynor amp? I got an early 70's YGM-3 that the grill could use a little cleaning.

Has anybody tried anything with good results? Will soap and water be fine? Any tips, or things to avoid?

Thx in advance.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I honestly do not know about guitar amps. Radios I take the cloth right off and woolite them. Sometimes they disintegrate and are trash. I don't want water or other liquids on the woodwork under the fabric.

Be interested how other handle amps though, I know they can take a far better pounding than a tombstone


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder if Traynor would sell me some fabric to replace the grill or give me the name of their supplier. Anybody know where to get the proper grill.

Like I said mine is a little dirty but it also has some rips.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

tribi9 said:


> I wonder if Traynor would sell me some fabric to replace the grill or give me the name of their supplier. Anybody know where to get the proper grill.
> 
> Like I said mine is a little dirty but it also has some rips.


That particular grill cloth for the old Traynors has been out of production for 20 years. Good luck asking Traynor!

Some places sell cloth that matches Fender, Ampeg, Marshall and Vox, like

http://www.tubesandmore.com

I don't know of anybody who has a match for old Traynors.

http://www.thetubestore.com has some nice looking stuff cheap, if you just want to replace it with something new and good looking.

Otherwise, you need to find somebody who replaced the old cloth in their old 8-10" cab and can spot you a piece big enough to fit your smaller needs.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I cleaned my traynor with some household spray cleaner (dang the name escapes me....orange spray bottle for cleaning spots on rugs)....worked like a charm.... grime from the mid 70's...........then I carefully tried it on my National that looked brownish...grime from the 60's and came out gold and silver like new......just go easy and have bunched up paper towels handy..and dont "push" where the speaker is...you can actually see the grime bubble up and run if your amps were as dirty as mine......the spray cleaner warns to try just a little area and determine if the color will run.....both my grille cloths were "metalicy" material


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Tribi9 You can order exact replacement grille cloth through any Yorkville dealer. Traynor has re-issued the YGM-3 and had the original grille cloth remanufactured by the original supplier in Canada.It comes in a roll 36"x36" and costs about forty dollars.The model number is GC1.So far I have bought three rolls and am thinking about some more because it is a limited run.I suggest that you have it installed by a pro and make sure it is oriented the right way or it wont look right. Hope this helps some


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> I cleaned my traynor with some household spray cleaner (dang the name escapes me....orange spray bottle for cleaning spots on rugs)....worked like a charm.... grime from the mid 70's...........then I carefully tried it on my National that looked brownish...grime from the 60's and came out gold and silver like new......just go easy and have bunched up paper towels handy..and dont "push" where the speaker is...you can actually see the grime bubble up and run if your amps were as dirty as mine......the spray cleaner warns to try just a little area and determine if the color will run.....both my grille cloths were "metalicy" material


"Prosolve"?


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Rabbit said:


> Hi Tribi9 You can order exact replacement grille cloth through any Yorkville dealer. Traynor has re-issued the YGM-3 and had the original grille cloth remanufactured by the original supplier in Canada.It comes in a roll 36"x36" and costs about forty dollars.The model number is GC1.So far I have bought three rolls and am thinking about some more because it is a limited run.I suggest that you have it installed by a pro and make sure it is oriented the right way or it wont look right. Hope this helps some


Awesome! That's what I was thinking since they reissued the YGM3. My cabinet is in pristine shape so it will look brand new with the new grill. :bow:


----------

